# The Beverly Hillbillies Truck



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

This is the AMT ERTL Plastic Model Kit of The Beverly Hillbillies Truck. It is 1/25 scale and measures just over 7 inches long. Ironically, the hardest part is painting the truck to look old and beat up. I did not need any parts with chrome plating; so I immersed these in bleach to remove the chrome. For additional realism, I created a quilt to cover Granny’s bench. I created it on my computer using AutoCad. The pattern can be identified from several photos. I colored it and printed it on a cotton based paper used for iron-on transfers. I printed two versions of the quilt (mirror images of each-other), then ironed them together, back to back. While still hot, I bent the material to conform to the bench and that was it! The model turned out very well; and I have displayed it in a plastic case suited for this scale. I printed an image of the mansion to use as a back-drop. The only color footage of the mansion that I’m aware of is from the film, Cinderfella starring Jerry Lewis. Hope you like.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Nice build! The quilt looks great!


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Im a car model nut and that looks great !! thanks for the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Excellent job, the weathering is well rendered.
Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

One word....IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That quilted seat cover is beautiful - icing on a very sweet cake!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Great job Poseidan, a far cry from mine. Loads of neat detail. 
Odd that two show up in a few days where none were before Huh ?
I asked my wife to knit a fine/thin "Grannie" blanket for my bench but she's got Alzheimer's and "forgot" to do it. I tried to research for reference pix and you seem to have found things I didn't get. All I found were B&W and no mansion.
PS. love the Quilt


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Wow, nicely done.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

thats a great looking truck


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I like this picture best ( PICTURE # 4 ) for some reason LOL


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

pic won't post !


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

any way, it's picture # 4 in your post here is a picture that will make you wonder !
Model Maker


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I was able to fix the picture i got from the top of the post, here it is.
bert


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

lets see if this works


----------



## Mozam (Apr 14, 2004)

great build up. Does this kit also include parts to construct a hot rod/show rod with a different engine and tires?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

very nice! (is that a ceeeement pond I spy in the background?)


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Mozam said:


> great build up. Does this kit also include parts to construct a hot rod/show rod with a different engine and tires?


yes it does

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> any way, it's picture # 4 in your post here is a picture that will make you wonder !
> Model Maker


Yeah, makes you wonder we haven't come very far style-wise ??? Or is that the "retro" look ?? :lol:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Impressive build there Poseidon. Thanks for sharing.


RK


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Love the Quilt ....Man you've done a super job on this...Just missing the Clampets...but this looks like they could hop right in:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to all for the good words!

#9 (Bert) - Thank you for even offering to show Max my photos!
#12 -  I like that photo!

Thought you might like a few more photos . . .

- Craig


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Poseidon, I called Max today and left a message for him about your Truck, he should get back to me by this weekend. I am putting this thread topic page on a disc so i can take it with me and give it to him, so he will be reading all of these posts as well. You did an OUTSTANDING job on the truck Poeseidon !!!! How ya doin Steve 244 ?
Bert


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Fantastic job on that model... I would love to find it and attempt to build it... I acquired a color pic of the mansion on my 3rd trip to Beverly Hills.. The mansion is actually located in Bel-Air California... Awesome TV show and great model build !!!*


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Max!!! I'm a big fan! We loved the show in Australia.:thumbsup::wave:

I thought I'd take the liberty while I can. I hope no one minds.

Chris.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> Hi Max!!! I'm a big fan! We loved the show in Australia.:thumbsup::wave:
> 
> I thought I'd take the liberty while I can. I hope no one minds.
> 
> Chris.


Chris, Max really enjoys his Beverly Hillbillies fame. and enjoys his fans and treats them very well ! he likes his fans and it shows. The first time we met, we talked in the parking lot for over an hour, he signed an 8X10 picture to my stepdad and even called him on my cell phone to talk to him but he was not home so Max left a fantastic message on my folks answering machine. I know he is going to get a big kick when he sees Poeseidons Bev.hillbillies truck.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I really loved that show! There was the Beverley Hillbillies, Petticoat Junction, and Green Acres and I thought they were the Best! The character of Jethro really made that show, especially when he played off Granny. I still remember the episode when Granny put her moonshine in the truck and beat Jethro in a race. I've got a few of the truck kits,and plan on building the Hauler to go along with the original truck.
If anyone building the truck is interested, the book "Barris TV and Movie Cars" has some excellent shots of the original truck. One thing I'm going to replicate is the old feed sign that's used to repanel some of the truck. I enjoy doing rustbuckets and I'm gonna go all out on this one.
You're a lucky man to know him Bert!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I wish these vehicles came with the figures...that would be so cool...Jed Jethro Elly-May and Granny with Mr.Drisdale chasing the truck
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh Mcdee!! That would've been great! From memory- and I could be wrong- the truck was kitted by MPC. They also did the Raiders Coach with figures and the Yellow Submarine with figures(albeit cutouts). With all the detail they put in, it would've been cool to have the Clampett clan sitting in their places! I'd say it's too late now for an aftermarket JF style figure set. Pity!!
I have the figures to go with the Munsters cars though and they're still being produced as far as I know (the figures) so maybe there's some hope...

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Poseidon, GREAT job on the truck! I have one of these to build, but, after seeing some of the work done by members of this board, I gotta say I'm a little bit daunted!!

Wayne


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like a real truck! Excelletn work!


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

model maker said:


> I want to find a couple of kits and haven't seen any here or in Reno hobbyshops, where did you get yours ?
> Bert


Although they don't show up on the catalog pages, the Milwaukee location for American Science and Surplus has had these on the shelf the last several times I've gone in. I'm sure they would be happy to get rid of them if anyone wants to call or e-mail them.

http://www.sciplus.com/storeDetail.cfm?store=3


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Quintillus, I've been checking out this Science & Supply site. They have really cool stuff at good prices. Many neat tools & things for modelers.
Some I've bought at other places for much more moolah !! Thanks for posting it!! :thumbsup:
Also some crazy novelty stuff for the kid in everyone !!


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Hey Quintillus, I've been checking out this Science & Supply site. They have really cool stuff at good prices. Many neat tools & things for modelers.
> Some I've bought at other places for much more moolah !! Thanks for posting it!! :thumbsup:
> Also some crazy novelty stuff for the kid in everyone !!


If you ever find yourself in Chicago or Milwaukee, search out their retail stores. You can tell what kind of experience you are in for by how they write their descriptions.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

YUP, I noticed that, sort of don't take themselves too seriously.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Great job. Looks like a real car.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

model maker said:


> any way, it's picture # 4 in your post here is a picture that will make you wonder !
> Model Maker


Just hit me Bert, looks like across between Beverly Hillbillies and Chitty-Chitty- Bang- Bang ??


----------



## shaferrms (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone know what the faded printing on the doors of the truck spells out? I heard it was an add for Fontanas feed store.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great looking kit.Sure wished the manufaturer had included the figures as well.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Utter realism!.. this could be mistaken for a real car in my eyes!.. great work!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Amazing work, brilliant finish, really looks like a real truck, and great photo skills too.


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

EXCELENT WORK !! we should sculpt the figures for this truck


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Jimmy Flintstone production does a lot of 1/24th scale figures of every kind.Would the Beverly Hillbillies be next.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I have this truck in my inventory and will be using your excellent build as a guide.

I just waiting until I have the time (and energy) to build their mountain cabin.
I have freeze frames of the cabin just need to get to the tedious task of determining all the demensions and converting to 1/24.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Excellent work.

And Max had great comic timing. They never should have canceled a highly rated show. 

When Jethro played James Bond and had his version of 007's Aston Martin with a bathtub as a bulletproof roof, was it this truck?


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I've looked through several photos trying to decipher the faded writing on the driver side door. I know that along the bottom of the door, it says FONTANA. Above that in larger letters that cross the door and the area in front of the door, is the word BUILDER. Above this, also in front of the door and on the door, is a word (or name) I can't make out. But the last part of this name appears to say FREED. Then, there is another name above that, which is smaller in size, like FONTANA; but I can;t make it out. Though I would guess it says SAFE _ _ ED.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Just hit me Bert, looks like across between Beverly Hillbillies and Chitty-Chitty- Bang- Bang ??


Hi dab, the model maker you quoted was NOT me but a newbie using the model maker name ! i had to put bert in front of model maker ' bert model maker " so people would not think someone calling themselves model maker is me.
Bert Model maker


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know if that is a toolbox or tacklebox in the back, but it looks absolutely dead on to the tacklebox my dad and I used when i was a kid (more years ago than I care to think about). The color is perfect, as are the worn corners, and even the handle is correct. Great job!


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Thank you very much for the good words. I enjoy looking at this model every day, as it is on my desk right beside my monitor.


----------

